# Need help with my Daschund



## TeRRoRByteZ (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi there, I'm new to this forum now and looks quite handy.

I got a puppy 2 weeks ago, he is a Daschund and 10 weeks old now. He is very playful, full of energy and cute. However, tomorrow I have a problem. I have to leave him alone at home  because have to go back to varsity. The only time someone will be home is at about 1pm, and we leave in the morning at about 7am. He is quite an attention seeker, so at nights he cries before he sleeps, for a long time. I made up a room for him and put down newspapers and all his toys. I'm really scared for him to stay alone for such a long period, because he really doesn't like it. Is everything I have set up for him for his long day ok? I will also put down fresh water and food for him. Will he get use to being alone? Please let me know... I can't stand hearing him cry.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

How long is he being left for?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

6 hours is far too long to leave a pup IMO. is this going to be a regular occurrence of leaving pup for this amount of time?


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

AJ 7 am to 1 pm 6 hours me thinks LOL...Jill
I use an x pen ( a playpen for dogs for mine) seems to work well but they are older haven't had a puppy size puppy for years sorry...Jill


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

It's not ideal to leave such a young puppy for so long - but if it can't be avoided you need to think "Puppy".
I used a puppy play pen for mine and put some paper to pee on, their bed, some fresh water, and a kong filled with their food mixed with yogurt and frozen so it lasts longer, the radio or tv left on low.
If you don't have a play pen get down on the floor and see if there is anything he could chew, cables etc or holes he could get stuck in and check any toys for bits being chewed off.
have you left him for short periods before?
He'll probably cry as he does at night for a short while then give up and go to sleep, don't make a fuss when you leave.

As long as you check everything is safe he'll be fine


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

canuckjill said:


> AJ 7 am to 1 pm 6 hours me thinks LOL...Jill
> I use an x pen ( a playpen for dogs for mine) seems to work well but they are older haven't had a puppy size puppy for years sorry...Jill


That's what I thought but the way it's worded I wasn't sure.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> 6 hours is far too long to leave a pup IMO. is this going to be a regular occurrence of leaving pup for this amount of time?


I would completely agree with the above. 6 hours is far too long to leave an adult dog let alone a puppy!

Leaving a puppy for any amount of time should be done on a gradual basis. For example, walking into another room and closing the door for a few minutes, until he/she can happily be left for 10 mins or so. Only then should you venture outside and even this should be done in stages.

You really should consider finding day care for your puppy until you can follow the above.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

During the day 6 hours is too long to leave a 10 week old puppy.

Is it at all possible for someone to stop by after 3 hours to take him for toilet and give him some company, even if only for half an hour?


----------



## TeRRoRByteZ (Oct 5, 2008)

Hi all, thank you for the replies. He did seem fine today. At night times he doesn't cry anymore, he sleeps from about 9 till 6 in the morning, and when he does need to do his business, he uses the newspaper I put down that night.
It's not really possible for someone to check up on him during the day, or it's not always for certain. My dad does come home at times, but not at specific times or sometimes not at all.
But my puppy, Sox, has been good for the time he stayed in my room, he somehow got hold of my clothing and was sleeping on it, which I don't mind, because I know he was most probably lonely.
I do make sure there is nothing to chew that would hurt him and the place that I put him is quite big, so he can walk around and play quite a bit if he likes.
When my mom got home she gave him lots of attention and let him outside with the other 2 dogs, Jack Russell cross quite a few and a Boerboel cross Bullmastiff. He loves playing outside with them or just laying in the sun, although the Boerbul can get quite rough some times and likes to put Sox's head in her mouth, but jus playfully. Sorry that I reply so late, I'm a full time student and study from 8am till 4pm and sometimes I have to work till 8pm, but atleast I know my mom looks after Sox while I'm not there.

There is something else that is bothering me though. Sox doesn't eat the pellets we put out for him to eat, he'll just take one and eat it and leave the other. I'm scared that he might be dying of hunger. He eats normal meat though. I tried wetting the pellets as well, but that didn't help. He also doesn't drink lots of water, but would drink milk instead. But I don't like giving him milk because I read it isn't good for him. The pellets I'm giving him is "Alpo Vitagen for puppies", should I maybe try something else?

Thanks for all the help, it is really appreciated. I just want the best for my Sox.
Sorry if there is any grammer or spelling mistakes, but didn't read through it. Its been a long day and have to get to bed.

P.S Called him Sox because it actually looks like he has socks on.


----------

